# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Rocha artificial DIY

## diogoreis

boas pessoal,
tentei procurar esse topico aqui no forum mas não encontrei.
queria fazer rochas artificiais mas gostaria de saber se alguem sabe onde tem cimento branco sem fungicida a venda......

obrgiado!!

----------


## Emanuel Costa

No Leroy Merlin normalmente encontras em ultimo caso na Fabrica CIPPOR.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> boas pessoal,
> tentei procurar esse topico aqui no forum mas não encontrei.
> queria fazer rochas artificiais mas gostaria de saber se alguem sabe onde tem cimento branco sem fungicida a venda......
> 
> obrgiado!!


Boas
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....s%28c-fotos%29

----------


## João Seguro

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....a-porosa/page3

Fica mais um link  :Wink:

----------

